# non capisco un'acca



## zipp404

Me gustaría saber las distintas formas de expresar en español "non capisco un'acca".

De muchos "_NewYorkRicans"_ [New-Yorquinos nacidos en Nueva York de origen Puerto-Riqueño] he oído "Chico, *yo *de eso *no entiendo ni jota*".  

(_*La jota *_esla letra *J* por supuesto).

Gracias.


----------



## Curandera

... _'de eso no entiendo ni patata/ni una patata.'_


----------



## Curandera

Curandera said:


> ... _'de eso no entiendo ni patata/ni una patata.'_


 
Otras expressiones:

_'no entender ni papa'._
_'no entender ni un carajo'._
_'no entender ni una mierda'._
_'no tener ni idea/la minima idea de lo que dice'._
_'no empanarse/enterarse de nada'._


----------



## Trencalòs

zipp404 said:


> Me gustaría saber las distintas formas de expresar en español "non capisco un'acca".
> 
> De muchos "_NewYorkRicans"_ [New-Yorquinos nacidos en Nueva York de origen Puerto-Riqueño] he oído "Chico, *yo *de eso *no entiendo ni jota*".
> 
> (_*La jota *_esla letra *J* por supuesto).
> 
> Gracias.


 

Ciao! questo è il mio primo messaggio nel forum!

Mi permetto prima di chiarire un po' il contesto della tua frase (visto che questo forum è letto da utenti di madrelingue diverse):

"*Non capisco un'acca*" significa "*non capisco nulla*". Quell' "*un'acca*" (appunto la lettera *k*) ha un senso figurato, quello di non capire nemmeno una lettera. 

In spagnolo esiste la possibilità di esprimere la stessa idea: "*No entiendo ni jota*". Puoi sentire quest'espressione ormai da qualsiasi ispanofono, ovunque sia nato e qualunque sia stata la sua madrelingua perché è appunto un'espressione molto antica dello spagnolo di Spagna che si è poi trasferita e popolarizzata in tutta America latina. È un'espressione di uso abituale e di registro informale.

Ci sono anche altre espressioni che significano lo stesso e che si possono adoperare a seconda del contesto sociale / registro linguistico:

"No entiendo ni papa" (informale)
"No entiendo nada" (formale)
"No entiendo un carajo" (volgare)
"No entiendo una mierda" (troppo volgare)


Fernando


----------



## gatogab

Trencalòs said:


> Ciao! questo è il mio primo messaggio nel forum!
> 
> Mi permetto prima di chiarire un po' il contesto della tua frase (visto che questo forum è letto da utenti di madrelingue diverse):
> 
> "*Non capisco un'acca*" significa "*non capisco nulla*". Quell' "*un'acca*" (appunto la lettera *h*) ha un senso figurato, quello di non capire nemmeno una lettera. ...¡sobre todo muda!
> 
> In spagnolo esiste la possibilità di esprimere la stessa idea: "*No entiendo ni jota*". Puoi sentire quest'espressione ormai da qualsiasi ispanofono, ovunque sia nato e qualunque sia stata la sua madrelingua perché è appunto un'espressione molto antica dello spagnolo di Spagna che si è poi trasferita e popolarizzata in tutta America latina. È un'espressione di uso abituale e di registro informale.
> 
> Ci sono anche altre espressioni che significano lo stesso e che si possono adoperare a seconda del contesto sociale / registro linguistico:
> 
> "No entiendo ni papa" (informale)
> "No entiendo nada" (formale)
> "No entiendo un carajo" (volgare)
> "No entiendo una mierda" (troppo volgare)
> 
> 
> Fernando


 
_'no tengo ni pajolera idea'_


----------



## Neuromante

zipp404 said:


> Me gustaría saber las distintas formas de expresar en español "non capisco un'acca".
> 
> De muchos "_NewYorkRicans"_ [Neoyorquinos nacidos en Nueva York de origen Puerto-Riqueño] he oído "Chico, *yo *de eso *no entiendo ni jota*".
> 
> (_*La jota *_esla letra *J* por supuesto).
> 
> Gracias.


Disculpa la corrección, al margen de ésta: Poner los neoyorkinos nacidos en New York es una redundancia, si usas un gentilicio se sobreentiende que es eso mismo: Un gentilicio


Trencalòs said:


> In spagnolo esiste la possibilità di esprimere la stessa idea: "*No entiendo ni jota*". Puoi sentire quest'espressione ormai da qualsiasi ispanofono, ovunque sia nato e qualunque sia stata la sua madrelingua perché è appunto un'espressione molto antica dello spagnolo di Spagna che si è poi trasferita e popolarizzata in tutta America latina. È un'espressione di uso abituale e di registro informale.


No creo que siendo una expresión "muy antigua" se se transferida luego dentro de su misma zona lingüistica. Y tampoco que existan varias lenguas lenguas llamadas español, existe una y variantes de el misma, como con todas las lenguas.

Por otro lado, la "madrelingua" de todos los hispanoparlantes es única: El español, no existen hispanoparlantes "de segunda elección"


----------



## Trencalòs

Neuromante said:


> No creo que siendo una expresión "muy antigua" se se transferida luego dentro de su misma zona lingüistica. Y tampoco que existan varias lenguas lenguas llamadas español, existe una y variantes de el misma, como con todas las lenguas.
> 
> Por otro lado, la "madrelingua" de todos los hispanoparlantes es única: El español, no existen hispanoparlantes "de segunda elección"


 
Hola Neuromante:
 
A veces, como en este caso, es necesario separar la paja del trigo:
 
1)¿Qué quieres decir aquí?: "No creo que siendo una expresión "muy antigua" se se transferida luego dentro de su misma zona lingüistica".
 
2) Visto que nadie ha afirmado que existan varias lenguas llamadas español (al menos yo no lo he hecho nunca, y pongo por testigo de este hecho irrefutable a todo aquel que se ofrezca a comparecer a mi favor, a condición de que lo haga gratis), dejo provisionalmente libre de culpa y cargo a esta parte de tu intervención y la entrego, cual paradigma del libre albedrío, a la libre interpretación de cuantos quieran leerla y opinar sobre ella. 
 
 
3) ¿Qué entiendes tú por ispanofono/hispanoparlante/hispanohablante? 
 
Para mí es una persona que habla español (o castellano) o lo tiene como  propio, independientemente de su nacionalidad, de su lengua madre o incluso de la variante regional o la jerga familiar de la lengua que haya mamado de pequeño. Dicho en buen romance: si hablas español o tienes esta lengua como propia, puedes ser considerado hispanoparlante (o hispanohablante), aunque hayas nacido en china y tu lengua materna haya sido, por ejemplo, el ininteligible –por leñoso- portugués de  Madeira. 
 
4) Respecto a tu opinión de que “(…) la 'madrelingua' de todos los hispanoparlantes es única: el español (…)", me permito la libertad de leerla, copiarla aquí y definitivamente no compartirla. 
Es más, y dado que remitirte a un buen diccionario arrojaría prematuramente un debate interesante hacia las directas y siempre tentadoras fauces del “dejalo ahí”, algo aceptable en ciertos contextos, pero siempre poco imaginativo, me permito incluso la licencia de contrasta(te)la con la realidad. ¿Qué realidad? La de millones de personas que, muy a contracorriente de tu concepto de hispanohablante, han utilizado y utilizan la llamada lengua de Cervantes (madre mía, si resucitara!), el español o castellano, para entendernos, como lengua propia (por lo tanto -y esto ya según diccionarios como el DRAE o el Garzanti, para nombrar sólo dos puntos de referencia fundamentales en las lenguas que nos ocupan-, pueden y deben ser considerados a todos los efectos hispanohablantes, hispanoparlantes (o ispanofoni pure!). Millones de personas, decía, cuya lengua materna no ha sido el español ni ninguna variante de esta lengua, sino el italiano, el triestino, el árabe, el bere bere, el croata, el napolitano, el euskera, el friulano, el piemonteis, el cantonés… Millones de personas que por obra y gracia del devenir histórico (las putas guerras, las putas hambrunas, si se me permite la digresión estilística), han emigrado durante décadas y décadas hacia Latinoamérica (sobre todo cuando eran jóvenes o incluso niños) y han tenido que enfrentarse a una realidad nueva desde todo punto de vista, hacer borrón y cuenta nueva, mirar para adelante e incluso (por gusto o por la fuerza) hacer suya la lengua de la nueva tierra, al punto de olvidar la propia, aquella con la que habían comenzado a abrirse al mundo, aquella hermosa y tan preciosa lengua con la que habían aprendido a decir “mamá”.
 
Saludos
 
PS: perdona zipp404 si me fui del hilo abierto por ti, pero es que una cosa te lleva a la otra y tal como podrás ver, cacú es cacú y cacuá es cacuá.
 
Buone feste/ Felices fiestas


----------



## Trencalòs

Me acaba de llegar al cerebruto otro ejemplo para (des)ilustrar lo que decía en el párrafo anterior. Volviendo al fenómeno de la emigración/inmigración y sus consecuencas sobre las lenguas, se puede tomar como caso (también opuesto a la idea expresada por Neuromante de relacionar el español como lengua materna directamente al concepto de hispanoparlante) el ejemplo de los millones de aborígenes americanos que son hispanohablantes, pero cuya lengua materna es el quechua, el aymara, el guaraní, etc. Atentti que no se trata aquí de dos lenguas maternas (como podría ser el caso Euskadi o Catalunya, por nombrar sólo dos ejemplos en donde los niños hacen sus primeras armas verbales en el marco de una realidad bilingüistica familiar/escolástica), sino de una (y posteriormente, en general por razones económicas, el aprendizaje y uso cotidiano del español).

Gracias por el aguante


----------



## 0scar

¡No cazo una!


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> ¡No cazo una!



Si es un aporte al tema, me parece que tu propuesta tiene un matiz diferente, visto que significa lo mismo que "no pillo ni una". Sería más apropiado para situaciones en las que se están usando dobles sentidos, o cualquier tipo de ocurrencias (No de las que se trataba en otro hilo) mientras que "no capire un´acca" hace referencia exclusivamente a "entender"


Si es por lo de allí encima, tranquilo: No vale la pena.


----------



## 0scar

_No cazo, no entiendo, no pillo_, el doble sentido, o lo que fuere,  es lo mismo, son sinónimos. 
_ Pillar_ acá no se usa jamás, para nada.

*cazar*.(Del *captiāre, de captāre, coger).
3. tr. coloq. Entender algo rápidamente. (RAE)

Ahora me doy cuenta que _ cazar_ y _captar_  son la misma palabra.

Y se podría decir _¡no capto  una jota!_ 

Otros sinónimos de entender: _comprender_, _asimilar._


----------



## Trencalòs

[ 
Si es por lo de allí encima, tranquilo: No vale la pena.[/QUOTE]

Cierto, no vale la pena abrir un debate si no se tiene la voluntad ni la amabilidad de continuarlo. Tampoco vale la pena pararse a pensar, argumentar, intentar (por lo menos eso: intentar) demostrar con palabras un punto de vista diferente, cuando del otro lado hay una puerta cerrada. No vale la pena, ni siquiera cuando se participa en un foro de discusión e intercambio de ideas.

Saludos


----------



## zipp404

Gracias. 

Creo que las expresiones "no entieno ni jota" y "non capisco un'acca" se reflejan en su significado y en el uso de una letra.

Como expresiones sinónimas me gustan "no entiendo nada" y también "No entiendo ni papa".


----------



## gatogab

> In italiano la lettera 'h' non ha in genere alcun vero valore fonologico, ma rappresenta oramai un vero e proprio segno aggiunto ad una lettera per modificarne la pronuncia o per distinguere il significato di parole simili.
> *Quindi, fonologicamente considerata 'nulla', non capisco un'acca = non capisco nulla.*





> No saber ni jota: Según el diccionario, no saber una jota o no saber ni jota se aplica a toda persona que es muy ignorante en una materia determinada.
> Este modismo alude a la letra jota y a sus antecesoras, la iod hebrea y la iota griega. Así nos lo cuenta el lingüista García Blanco en su obra Filosofía vulgar. El folklore andaluz (1882-83): "Era y es la iod hebrea, caldea y satírica la letra más pequeña de las 22 que usaban aquellos idiomas; era además en hebreo el principio o el primer trazo de toda letra, como puede verse en cualquier diccionario o gramática de aquellas lenguas: la jota española o castellana es la iota griega en cuanto al nombre, y ésta es la iod hebrea. *Decir, pues, no sabe ni jota equivale a decir no conoce ni sabe la más pequeña letra, no sabe hacer el primer perfil o trazo de ninguna letra pequeña, es un ignorante."*


Google


----------

